# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Electroplating question

## Moondog55

I have a cheap silver plated mug here of no commercial value but it was given to me by by my brothers kids when they were cleaning up his estate [ along with his slouch hat and some other bits and bobs] To replate it does the existing silver need to be polished off or can it just go in tha bath and get another 20 micron flash put on it?

----------


## mudbrick

If the original layer of silver is still in good nick no flakes or bubbles I'd think it should be left there and added to rather than removed.

----------

